# Burning Foot Pain



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

Some details: I'm goofy, my stance is 15/-15, about shoulder width apart. Whenever I snowboard, I get this burning pain on my foot. The location of the pain is hard to describe, so to find it, do this: Put your finger on your pinky toe's toenail, slide it down about two inches, then slide it towards the bottom of your foot, about 1-2 centimeters. The pain is exacerbated when making toeside turns, and eases up a little when making heeled turns. I've always had this pain while snowboarding, and it really takes a lot of fun out of the sport. My foot still hurts from snowboarding yesterday; when I press on that location, it feels like I'm pressing a bruise (it's not a bruise though, I'm positive). Does anybody have any idea about what is causing this, and how I can fix it?


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

is that about where your binding toe straps pivot joint is?


----------



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm not sure. Following the instructions I gave should lead right to where I'm talking about. That may be where the pivot joint is, it doesn't seem like it would be though.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Sailor said:


> Following the instructions I gave should lead right to where I'm talking about.


It doesn't.


Sailor said:


> Put your finger on your pinky toe's toenail, slide it down about two inches *[down the side of the foot, the bottom of the foot or the top of the foot?]*, then slide it towards the bottom of your foot *[you mean towards the heal?]*, about 1-2 centimeters.


Is the pain on the top of your foot or the bottom of your foot? Have you tried other boots/bindings combos? Have you felt inside the boot to see if there is a seam or similar that might dig in?


----------



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

The pain is along the side of my leading foot, the pinky toe side. it's about two inches down from where my pinky is, on the side of my foot; kind of right below that bone that sticks out after your pinky toe. There is nothing that sticks out from my boot, the pain is purely from the movement of toeside turns.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It's funny I have this burning sensation sometimes right after I put on my boots. Then they go away in about 5 minutes and be fine all day long. I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

On the outside of your lead foot? I've had this, mine was because I needed to adjust the angles of my front binding. Try going wider first by 1 notch at a time and ride a full run. Do this first thing before you ride.


----------



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

Ahh, lucky. Mine lasts the whole day, even after my boots are off.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Sailor said:


> Ahh, lucky. Mine lasts the whole day, even after my boots are off.


I think its just the contour of the boot thats bending your feet in a weird way.


----------



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

The thing is, I tried riding my brother's board, and I didn't have this pain at all. His board is setup for a regular rider, so it was like 6/-15 for me, riding it in the wrong direction. I would just adjust my board like his, but it felt uncomfortable to ride and I couldn't ride as well.


----------



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

Would getting custom insoles fix this, do you think?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Now that you said that about riding your brothers board I am confident that you need to change the angle of your bindings. But bring them in rather than out.


----------



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

Since I'd like the setup to remain symmetrical, should I also bring the back binding in a notch every time as well? Also, I was just riding his in the backyard; going down a small hill, hitting a rail, then taking it off and walking back up. However, I was doing that for quite some time.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I wouldn't bring the front foot in without bringing the back foot in. The front foot should either be equal or more than the back.


----------



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

Alright, thanks! I'll try this during my next trip. Would you also recommend aftermarket insoles?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My angles also change from set up to set up. For example, my Proto HD with Genesis are at equal numbers but my Happy Hour with Holograms I had to move the binding out 2 degrees more than the back. Also if I ride the Proto/Genesis at a wider angle in the front (which I tried) my foot hurts exactly where yours does and the opposite for the Happy Hour and in the same spot on the foot.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes!!!!!! I use Remind insoles as well as my wife and friends. I'd like to try Stomp insoles but haven't bought any yet.


----------



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

Cool, thanks. I'm on their website right now. Which model would you recommend?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Sailor said:


> Cool, thanks. I'm on their website right now. Which model would you recommend?


Well I am no foot expert and wouldn't know how to suggest the proper type insole. I have high arches and the Medic was perfect for my foot. You should do a little research about your type of foot and find what best fits it.


----------



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

Will do, thanks again!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Based solely on your comments about your brothers board? I'd say M2M was correct! Changing your angles sounds like it should be a BIG part of the fix!

With the pain being located on the side of your foot tho? I'm not as confident that insoles will fix that! They're a good idea anyway, especially if you're still rockin the factory, OEM insoles! If that's the case? Trash those things and get good aftermarket ones!

Good luck. Foot pain sucks! Takes a lot of the thrill out of a day on the hill! :blink: :laugh:


----------



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks! I was just riding it around in the backyard though, do you still think that I should bring the angles in? When riding straight, I'm still on my toes, because when I'm flat-footed, I feel like I catch edges really easily. I think that may be what's causing the problem. Would bringing the angles in or out help to stay flat-footed during straightaways?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Flat basing varies from board to board. Some are not catchy and some are, based on their profile. It also requires practice and confidence. If you're nervous and stiff then its more of an issue. If you are confident and relaxed you just ride out catchiness. Also finding that neutral balance.


----------



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

I feel like when I just relax and stay straight, my board starts to wiggle; first the nose, then the tail, and if I don't start leaning, the nose and tail will shake back and forth until I catch an edge.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

What board do you ride?

Cambered boards are catchy and take a bit of experience to flat base.
Full Rocker boards ride loose and don't track well due to lifted contact points.
Most hybrid boards are a breeze to flat base.


----------



## Sailor (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah, I just switched from hybrid to flat camber, so I guess it will take some practice.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Sailor said:


> I feel like when I just relax and stay straight, my board starts to wiggle; first the nose, then the tail, and if I don't start leaning, the nose and tail will shake back and forth until I catch an edge.


you are not going fast enough.


----------



## edwards142 (Jun 16, 2018)

Few days back I have suffered a lot with this burning foot sensation right under my feet.:crying: As, this causes problem when i walked a little more. At that time I have started searching why this happening to my feet. And I get to know about this actually happened because of the damage happened in my foot nerves.:nerd: So, to fix this out I have tried so many remedies too. I feel glad to share those effective remedies with you all, so have a look.:wink:
*




bestfootcares.com/how-to/all-information-about-burning-feet-pain/

Click to expand...

*


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sailor said:


> Thanks! I'm flat-footed, I feel like I catch edges really easily. I think that may be what's causing the problem. Would bringing the angles in or out help to stay flat-footed during straightaways?





Sailor said:


> I feel like when I just relax and stay straight, my board starts to wiggle; first the nose, then the tail, and if I don't start leaning, the nose and tail will shake back and forth until I catch an edge.


Idk about yer feet issues. But catching edges, board wiggle and flat basing is about skills/technique and relaxed confidence. Having good technique will help with physical efficiency...so perhaps yer feet will be happier. See creepy basement vid.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

edwards142 said:


> Few days back I have suffered a lot with this burning foot sensation right under my feet.:crying: As, this causes problem when i walked a little more. At that time I have started searching why this happening to my feet. And I get to know about this actually happened because of the damage happened in my foot nerves.:nerd: So, to fix this out I have tried so many remedies too. I feel glad to share those effective remedies with you all, so have a look.:wink:


No thanks Zoolander, like Zed, this thread was dead.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

MMSlasher said:


> No thanks Zoolander, like Zed, this thread was dead.


#zedisdead


----------

